# Random Lockups..

## senectus

My new Gentoo System locks up and requires a hard boot every now and again, the screen freezes I get no keyboard lights working, the mouse doesn't work (I haven't tested if its pingable yet.. next time it happens I'll try that) .. I'm not compiling or anything.. I'm normally just chatting, or browsing or doing nothing.. any idea on what I should be looking for to fix it?

Thanks in advance..

----------

## Sir Al

 *senectus wrote:*   

> My new Gentoo System locks up and requires a hard boot every now and again, the screen freezes I get no keyboard lights working, the mouse doesn't work (I haven't tested if its pingable yet.. next time it happens I'll try that) .. I'm not compiling or anything.. I'm normally just chatting, or browsing or doing nothing.. any idea on what I should be looking for to fix it?

 

It might have something to do with the kernel, how it was compiled, and the options chosen.  Are you using ACPI?  Did you compile the kernel for the right processor?  Blinking lights might mean a kernel panic.  I've only gotten one of those before and it was quite a frightening experience because it reminded me of a BSOD, especially with all the debug info it spit out.

It can also be related to hardware, even your power supply.  There are many things to try, especially try different kernel sources or recompiling the kernel.

----------

## senectus

I don't get blinking lights.. or any debug info spew out.. its just a total freeze..

I tested the netowork connection from another machine, it wasn't pingable when it was in a frozen state.

Also I noticed that if the hard drive was working when it froze, it will stay in a contsant "activity" mode, but if the Hard disk is not active when it freezes then there will be no hd activity in the frozen state..

----------

## Rune

Did you bychance emerge a newer version of glibc recently? I'm having the same issue and the only thing that changed was upgrading from the glibc version that was compiled when I had installed gnome2.

----------

## senectus

How do I find out?

Its a newly built machine and I'm a n00b  :Razz: 

It ran perfectly under windows so I'm pretty sure there is no hardware faults..

I'm running a test at the moment by doing this:

I ctrl - alt - F1 then killall -9 /etc/X11/X (as well as KDM)

And now I'm doing an "emerge americas-army" to try and put some load on it for a an hour or two..

I have a feeling that its something to do with X/KDE because I wasn't locking up like this before I got a GUI.

The test today should give me an indication if that idea is correct...

----------

## Rune

You would most likely know if you did since you would need to do emerge -u glibc or emerge -u system or world to do such a thing. I did either system or world and it upgraded it and since that day my system has been doing the exact same things you're seeing which is why I mentioned it.

----------

## senectus

Ok.

My test today was successfull.. I emrge'd the whole enemy territory it took about 3 hours and then my machine sat without X running for 10 hours without a freeze at all..

So my guess is its something to do with X.. any ideas guys?

----------

## senectus

Did some more alterrations.. it didn't seem to help much.. I still had three more lockups tonight..

I'm going to leave the deskop running as root, and see if that makes a diff.. 

I wish there was a better way to trouble shoot these things.. but its a complete and utter total system lockup.. so I can't find a way to see whats locking it all up  :Sad: 

----------

## mitchwinkle

I too had this problem and went through 3 differrent kernels before just removing Gnome and it's minions, well, except for GTK and GTK2 cuz I need them for eclipse.

No lockups since.

Now I am happily running for days with Fluxbox, and have found replacements for the little niceties of Gnome/KDE.  There are plenty of alternatives out there if you take the time to look.

Best of luck.  If you decide to remove Gnome, search on "remove gnome" in the forums, there's one entry with a simple two command way to get it done.

If I can find it again, I'll post a linke here...

MW

----------

## MasterX

 *senectus wrote:*   

> Did some more alterrations.. it didn't seem to help much.. I still had three more lockups tonight..
> 
> I'm going to leave the deskop running as root, and see if that makes a diff.. 
> 
> I wish there was a better way to trouble shoot these things.. but its a complete and utter total system lockup.. so I can't find a way to see whats locking it all up 

 

Actually you can. Go to /var/log

In this folder you will see all the logs that are created by the system. If your system locks, reboot and read every single log that has the same date with the date when your system locked. If you read that something went wrong then post the portion which describes the problem.

Also, in your home directory there is the file .xsession-errors. Again read this file and check whether there was something wrong with the X.

----------

## mitchwinkle

Found it...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=58757&highlight=remove+gnome&sid=ee62763cc4ba1785e7c76490572f49c9

This worked for me...second reply to the message above has the two shell commands....

MW

----------

## senectus

Thanks guys..  I really appreciate the help..

 *Quote:*   

> Actually you can. Go to /var/log 
> 
> In this folder you will see all the logs that are created by the system. If your system locks, reboot and read every single log that has the same date with the date when your system locked. If you read that something went wrong then post the portion which describes the problem. 
> 
> Also, in your home directory there is the file .xsession-errors. Again read this file and check whether there was something wrong with the X.

 

MasterX I have been reading these (except for the .xsession-errors, I didn't know that one existed), and I have been fixing various errors that have popped up. but its still happening.. What I'll do this arvo (I'm at work atm) is erase all my log files and start from scratch.. but I don't think that the PC is getting the chance to write a log.. cause whatever is causing it is locking the machine without warning.

 *Quote:*   

> Found it... 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=58757&highlight=remove+gnome&sid=ee62763cc4ba1785e7c76490572f49c9
> 
> This worked for me...second reply to the message above has the two shell commands.... 
> ...

 

mitchwinkle

Thanks for that mate  :Smile:  as soon as I've wiped the log files, and had it crash again I'll give that a go. ( I want to wipe them so theyre easier to read.. )

I let my machine run X and KDE as root last night to see if it would freeze again.. it did.. so its not a permissions thing..

I don't mind getting rid of KDE if I have to.. as long as I still have access to a "Kontrol Panel" type tool to make my desktop enviroment more useable.. 

Thanks for the tips.. will try them tonight..

----------

## senectus

I went looking through my .xsession-errors and found this guff  :Razz: 

```
tartkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...

mcop warning: user defined signal handler found for SIG_PIPE, overriding

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

bitBlt: Incompatible destination pixmap

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-1)

WARNING: KDE detected X Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter) \x09

  Major opcode:  \x0e

kbuildsycoca running...

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

bitBlt: Incompatible destination pixmap

bitBlt: Incompatible destination pixmap

bitBlt: Incompatible destination pixmap

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

kbuildsycoca running...

QClipboard: Unknown SelectionNotify event received

kbuildsycoca running...

kwin: X_SetInputFocus(0x2200217): BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

kbuildsycoca running...

kbuildsycoca running...

kbuildsycoca running...

kbuildsycoca running...

WARNING: KDE detected X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) \x08

  Major opcode:  *

bitBlt: Incompatible destination pixmap

bitBlt: Incompatible destination pixmap

bitBlt: Incompatible destination pixmap

QClipboard: Unknown SelectionNotify event received

QClipboard: Unknown SelectionNotify event received

QClipboard: Unknown SelectionNotify event received

QClipboard: Unknown SelectionNotify event received

QClipboard: Unknown SelectionNotify event received

QClipboard: Unknown SelectionNotify event received

bitBlt: Incompatible destination pixmap

WARNING: KDE detected X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) \x08

  Major opcode:  *

WARNING: KDE detected X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) \x08

  Major opcode:  *

WARNING: KDE detected X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) \x08

  Major opcode:  *

WARNING: KDE detected X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) \x08

  Major opcode:  *

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-1)

kbuildsycoca running...

kbuildsycoca running...

~

```

(this was in the /root dir)

Does anyone know what they mean?

----------

## senectus

 :Sad: 

I don't mind a bit of troubleshooting.. but not getting any success time after time is starting to wear me down..

OK..

I did the "remove Gnome" thing...and it didn't do anything for me.. My system has crashed 3 times since then..  :Sad: 

I'm considering doing this : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=32529&highlight=baddrawable (remove the Athlon XP flags and recompile ).

I can do major compiles with this system, I can even play an hour or two of ET without a hiccup.. but just browsing or chatting or not doing ANYTHING, will cause the complete lockups...

I emerged GKRELLM and had that running to try and see if it would give me a hint of whats going on.. the only strange thing I saw was every time a line of text appeared in xchat  I would get a spike of activity on hdb.. 

This is strange because hdb wasn't even mounted..

The other strange thing is I got NO actvity at all on hda.. I'm guessing that it was lying to me and got the two drives mixed up...

Tonight I'll leave 4 sessions open of " tail -f /var/log/somelogfile " so when it freezes up I can see what was last to be logged.

I think I'll do .xsessions-errors kernel xfree86 and criticle..

any other idea's guys.. I'm rapidly being backed into a corner with my choices here..

oh yeah.. I emerged memtest86 but I don't know how to use it.. can anyone tell me?

Also someone suggested I should run tests on the hard drives from off a live CD..  I lost the info he gave me in a freeze.. can someone suggest what I should do?

----------

## senectus

while I'm at work today I'm leaving my machine running at the GUI login screen (KDM? XDM? I'm not sure which I'm using), I theory this is before any of KDE is started.. so if it doesn't crash at all today then that lends wieght to to the arguement that KDE is causing all my hassles..

would this mode of thinking be right?

----------

## senectus

Well no lockups all day.. At a guess I'd say it was KDE that was killing my machine..

----------

## bosje

I've kind of the same problem. I can work whole day and do anything on my pc as long as I do not access my SATA Seagate Barracuda 120G disk, which is mounted somewhere on my /home dir. 

I can guarantee a lockup when I write a file > 200MB on that disk. Working on hda (which is normal ide) does not lock the system. I've tried many different stettings (hdparm -X66 -d1 /dev/hde, echo max_kb_per_request:15 > /proc/ide/hde/settings, etc) but to no success.

I've tested the disk with the Seagate utility, but the disk seems to be clean. Using badblocks also locks the disk after a while.

I have no clue if it is a problem in the drivers (siimage driver) or if I got rotten hardware. The shop will only give support if I install windows!

I cant help you, but you're not alone (unfortunately).

Mike

ASUS A7N8X dlx

ATHLON XP 2500+

Seagate Barracuda ST3120026AS

Maxtor 6L040J2

Kernel 2.4.21-rc7 (vanilla)

----------

## senectus

OK here is my XF86Config

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Buttons" "7"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Resolution"  "100"

    Option "SampleRate"  "800"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "109s"

#    HorizSync   30 - 92

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Nvidia"

    BoardName   "GForce"

   Driver     "nvidia"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option      "RenderAccel" "False"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA Geforce"

    Monitor     "109s"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

ection "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

And the modules loaded into my module.autoload

```

cpuid

msr

floppy

loop

nbd

pktcdvd

rd

cdrom

rtc

ide-cd

ide-tape

evdev

input

keybdev

mousedev

dummy

ch

ide-scsi

scsi_mod

sd_mod

sg

sr_mod

#soundcore

hid

#uhci

usb-ohci

#usb-uhci

usbcore

#usbkbd

#usbmouse

ehci-hcd

imon

ext3

fat

isofs

jbd

msdos

ntfs

udf

umsdos

vfat

config

qsort

zlib_deflate

zlib_inflate

ipsec

ipsec_aes

ipsec_serpent

ipsec_twofish

af_packet

unix

nvnet

nvidia

```

 :Smile:  happy reading..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mitchwinkle

I didn't have KDE installed, but a few components, like konsole which I like were installed, so some of the base packages of KDE were installed.  

I also removed any trace of KDE as well as Gnome, so if you find that it was something in KDE, maybe I'll try Gnome again.   I have come to really like Fluxbox's simplicity and don't really miss anything but a quality file manager, and only that occasionally.

Mitch

----------

## Rune

My random lockups were ram  :Sad: 

i hate replacing hardware

----------

## chammel

I have had this exact problem.  My system would lock up tighter than a drum.  Only the Hard Disk light would be on solid.  Have to power down to reset the system.  

This is on a brand new homebrew system so I am very leary of bios setting and hardware.  I ran many memory and harddisk test all passing.  Since I have run linux for a while I know that it sometimes can be fickle with new hardware. I tried a number of different kernel and boot setting none with any success. 

I then tried messing with bios to see if any setting here would guarantee  stability.  What I found was that if enabled UDMA in the bios on my harddrive I could lockup the system in about 10-15 min flat.  If on the other hand I disable UDMA in the bios for my harddist everything works and I have had no lockups other than my own stupidity. 

Chris

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AMD +2500 Barton

Kingston PC3700 512 MB RAM

MSI K7N2G-ILSR Nforce2 with Integrated graphics

Maxtor 60GB ATA-133 DiamondMax Plus 9

----------

## senectus

might look at that later...

I decided to have a look at flux box.. and guess what no crashes at all... all night long..

but I've also noticed that I don't have any sound (will fix that later), and a thought occured to me.. It could have been ALSA that caused the crashes.. 

I'll try that theaory out tonight I think.. any idea's on how I can test that idea out??

oh also.. how do I get the "Euphoria" screen saver in fluxbox??   :Question: 

----------

## acarlyle

i just built a new machine also, used a GF3ti200 and an NF7-S  as the a7n8x deluxe kept eating my SATA hard drives  and  shared like 8 devices on 1 irq    anyway to the point 

i have found that in the kernel having vesa framebuffer installed is ok   but i get lockups when using the  video=vesa:mtrr,ywrap  options...  it actually happens more when kde is running  but it locks up nonetheless  after a day or two  while not in a gui 

i have tried a few different settings  for the video=  cna nothing worked so i removed them and   so far its been 3 days and no lockup

----------

## senectus

 *acarlyle wrote:*   

> i have found that in the kernel having vesa framebuffer installed is ok   but i get lockups when using the  video=vesa:mtrr,ywrap  options...  it actually happens more when kde is running  but it locks up nonetheless  after a day or two  while not in a gui 
> 
> i have tried a few different settings  for the video=  cna nothing worked so i removed them and   so far its been 3 days and no lockup

 

Sorry to bug you mate.. but could you be a little more clear? I have no idea what your talking about there..

I've gone through both my /etc/X11/XF86config and checked my /usr/scr/linux/.config and I can't find anything that looks like "video= "???

----------

## fishhead

If you used the "gentoo-sources" for your kernel instead of the vanella sources, this could be a problem. On one machine I had, the gentoo sources would lock up every few hours, whereas with the vannella sources, it's been up for 80+ days. I've seen a lot of people just have lockups with the gentoo kernel, in fact, I think just about everyone who I know that used it has.

----------

## acarlyle

video=vesa mtrr etc....    

sorry for not specifying.. these  are options for the framebuffer that you pass in brub.conf or lilo.conf....

i still have lockups without them though  and i am having problems getting my usb to work with any kernel other than the vanilla sources... 

it locks up my computer while initializing ohci  or   if it doesn't lock up the pc  it just doesnt have any hid support at all...

i have gentoo installed on a 120GB maxtor  serial drive  and hdparm will either work to set dma or will lock up the machine its about 

%50 chance

----------

## DarkCanuck

I've had similar lock-ups.  The first one was particularly vicious because I had just finished my first Gentoo install, got X, Gnome and mozilla.  1.4rc4, btw.  Whilst I was emerging bitchx, it was compiling some gnome libs and it locked.  When I rebooted, my libs were b0rked.  Start over.  Some of you may know how to fix that but I'm still n00b a-plenty, so I reinstalled from scratch.

Although messing with Gentoo has made me learn more of linux this past weekend than the last three years on RedHat/Mandrake.  :Smile: 

-off topic-

It has since crashed twice more, both times recoverable.  So don't be too quick to pin it on KDE.  Could it be X?  Or improperly configured XF86Config?  I'm on a dell C640 laptop, ATI Mobility Radeon 7500.  I might have botched my X config.  I'll have to do more log scouring.

----------

## bruor

i now have a pfeifer kernel running and i love it... i had to disable  ehci-hcd support in the kernel to get ti to work though....   that was the culprit,   however,   now the lockups have stopped...    could having  ehci (usb 2.0)  support in the kernel been causing my lockups?   

either way im pumped that i have a good working kernel on my nforce2 board 

now i need to figure otu why 2.4.21 ide-disk driver locks up my kd7-raid machine when it trys to activate the drives on my raid array

----------

## Obz

I had this problem some time ago (not sure how long this thread's been dormant for), using the nvidia drivers, and the solution was simply to turn RenderAccel off, it was too experimental.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I had random lockups with the board you have and what I did was disable apic support and I have had no lockups since.

----------

## Joebel

I have these lockups since a few days.  Through trial and error I could pinpoint the culprit: xmule 1.4.3.

I don't know why, but that one delivers a nice lockup each time, although the time after which it happens varies. Figures though: the lockups did start since I upgraded from 1.4.2 --> 1.4.3

Just to show that such a complete lockup (nothing works) can be software related.

----------

## senectus

Well It was "fixed" when I changed to the game-source kernel..

I'd love to say that my world is now a better place.. but its not.. :-/ Now I'm forced to use ALSA for my sound drivers.. NVAUDIO was much better for performance than ALSA on the other kernel.. and it runs games like crap on this kernel.. but If I try to insmod nvaudio on this kernel i get a hard locked system.... that requires a power cycle to get out..

----------

## Sir Al

I had random locks just like the ones you described.  It was caused by the nvidia driver with its experimental rendering acceleration.

All I had to do was make sure that

```
Option     "RenderAccel" "false"
```

was in the device section of XF86Config.

The lock ups occured mostly while browsing the web.  The keyboard was locked as well, and I couldn't do anything, etc... just like you described.

I'm not sure, but I don't think other that I tried did this.

----------

## senectus

 *Sir Al wrote:*   

> I had random locks just like the ones you described.  It was caused by the nvidia driver with its experimental rendering acceleration.
> 
> All I had to do was make sure that
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Had tried that as well...

----------

## senectus

 *Sir Al wrote:*   

> I had random locks just like the ones you described.  It was caused by the nvidia driver with its experimental rendering acceleration.
> 
> All I had to do was make sure that
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Had tried that as well...

----------

## Sir Al

Are things any better now?

----------

## senectus

 *Sir Al wrote:*   

> Are things any better now?

 

Yupp..

 *Quote:*   

> Well It was "fixed" when I changed to the game-source kernel.. 
> 
> I'd love to say that my world is now a better place.. but its not.. :-/ Now I'm forced to use ALSA for my sound drivers.. NVAUDIO was much better for performance than ALSA on the other kernel.. and it runs games like crap on this kernel.. but If I try to insmod nvaudio on this kernel i get a hard locked system.... that requires a power cycle to get out..

 

As for the sound issue's I fixed that by installing a SBlive and kernel compiling it  :Smile: 

Hardware mixing support yeah!  :Razz: 

I have NFI what to say when people askme what driver I'm using for sound support.. as I compiled SBlive support into the kernel and it "just worked" ... *shrug*

----------

## Sir Al

 *senectus wrote:*   

> I have NFI what to say when people askme what driver I'm using for sound support.. as I compiled SBlive support into the kernel and it "just worked" ... *shrug*

 

Finally someone that's not using ALSA!  I do not like alsa, I find the audio quality from their drivers not to be very good.

----------

## senectus

 *Sir Al wrote:*   

>  *senectus wrote:*   I have NFI what to say when people askme what driver I'm using for sound support.. as I compiled SBlive support into the kernel and it "just worked" ... *shrug* 
> 
> Finally someone that's not using ALSA!  I do not like alsa, I find the audio quality from their drivers not to be very good.

 

heh quote- unquote "I think alsa sucks donkey dangles"

 :Razz: 

I tried like hell to make it a good solution.. but during games especially it was the worse performing pice of crap I've ever heard..

The wired thing is that after I uninstalled alsa and put -alsa in my make.conf it would constantly want to download and install a new copy of Alsa.. damned if i know why.... weird shit..

----------

## Sir Al

 *senectus wrote:*   

> The wired thing is that after I uninstalled alsa and put -alsa in my make.conf it would constantly want to download and install a new copy of Alsa.. damned if i know why.... weird shit..

 

I had the development-sources installed, when I uninstalled them, any time I wanted to update my system, the development-sources wanted to install themselves.  So I just injected them, now Portage thinks I have them installed, but I don't  :Exclamation: 

You can try that with ALSA... hehe alsa  :Confused: 

----------

